# Canon 3D?



## MLeeK (Oct 2, 2012)

Might just be! Check this out: Did BH Video Just Leak The New Canon 3D DSLR Specs? | Fstoppers

Anyone want to speculate on the price?


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 2, 2012)

$6899


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Oct 2, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> $6899



Pocket change...


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 2, 2012)

damn...I'll bet 4,999.  $100 per megapixel


----------



## Overread (Oct 2, 2012)

*Mr. Evil Voice* $1,000,000! 

Which by the way is OVER 9000!!!


*yay for 2 meme in 1 post!*



though seriously I can't guess at a price, I can't even really work out where its going in the canon line up


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> *Mr. Evil Voice* $1,000,000!
> 
> Which by the way is OVER 9000!!!
> 
> ...


me either. I am guessing PlanetStarbucks is close


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 2, 2012)

Finally. I really need a super-megapixel camera to go with my 5DIII, 1DX and my preordered 6D.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 2, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Finally. I really need a super-megapixel camera to go with my 5DIII, 1DX and my preordered 6D.


I am so glad you won the lottery!


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd guess $4500 to $5000.


----------



## Dao (Oct 3, 2012)

That BH site capture maybe a hoax.  People are saying the part number 5266B002 is the part number of Canada model of Canon Powershot Elph 510 HS Silver.

i.e.
Canon Powershot Elph 510 HS Silver | Canon 5266B002 | Cameras & Camera Accessories | Digital Cameras | Sale Discount Deal - Canada Post Comparison Shopper


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

I wondered if anyone would actually discuss the real (or not) possibilities. 
Canon has been hinting at this camera for a quite a while now. You are absolutely right in that it may be a hoax based on that part #, but my gut tells me it's coming and soon. WHY? No friggin' idea. I just think it is.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2012)

I HAVE heard the 46-megapixel rumor for a while now. I think it's probably coming. Price on a 46.1 MP flagship Canon? Based on recent models, I would say $8499. MAYBE $7999, like their other flagships of the past. If it is delivered at 46.1 MP, the bragging rights crowd will stand up and bend over and take it, almost no matter how high the price is.


----------



## Dao (Oct 3, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I wondered if anyone would actually discuss the real (or not) possibilities.
> Canon has been hinting at this camera for a quite a while now. You are absolutely right in that it may be a hoax based on that part #, but my gut tells me it's coming and soon. WHY? No friggin' idea. I just think it is.



I do believe Canon is coming out with a camera that replace the 1Ds which was the high resolution pro camera in the past.   Canon always has one high fps sports camera and one high resolution camera in their 1D line up.  Since they announced the 1Dx for awhile,  so I believe a high resolution pro body should be right around the corner.  Either another 1D body or call it 3D or 3Dx ....   it doesn't really matter


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 3, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> $6899





Derrel said:


> I HAVE heard the 46-megapixel rumor for a while now. I think it's probably coming. Price on a 46.1 MP flagship Canon? Based on recent models, I would say $8499. MAYBE $7999, like their other flagships of the past. If it is delivered at 46.1 MP, the bragging rights crowd will stand up and bend over and take it, almost no matter how high the price is.



I based my figure off the price ratio between the 5D3 and D800 and applied that to the D4's price.


----------



## Dao (Oct 3, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I HAVE heard the 46-megapixel rumor for a while now. I think it's probably coming. Price on a 46.1 MP flagship Canon? Based on recent models, I would say $8499. MAYBE $7999, like their other flagships of the past. If it is delivered at 46.1 MP, the bragging rights crowd will stand up and bend over and take it, almost no matter how high the price is.



If indeed it is a 1Ds replacement, I expect it will be priced at around $8000


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 3, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I wondered if anyone would actually discuss the real (or not) possibilities.
> Canon has been hinting at this camera for a quite a while now. You are absolutely right in that it may be a hoax based on that part #, but my gut tells me it's coming and soon. WHY? No friggin' idea. I just think it is.



B&H is also on holiday right now.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't looked at the fake/real/rumored specs...but I wonder if it's going to have all the other "1 series" accoutrement...or, if like the old EOS 3 film body, it will be a slight step below the pro bodies, but with otherwise great quality.  

If the name will be 3D, it would stand to reason that it's not on the same level as the 1 series...and when the 1D & 1Ds go away, leaving only the 1Dx at $6800.  It would be hard to price this one higher than that....well, maybe not.


----------



## Overread (Oct 3, 2012)

Thing is the 5DMIII is kind of already the "sub" 1D body and its kind of the position that the 5D line has had for a long while now. I know Canon likes to break its market up more and more, but as you go higher and higher isn't there a risk that something that fits between 5DMIII and 1D line is just - not going to be better enough compared to one to make it worth going up and not cheap enough than the other to make it worth stepping down?


----------



## jaomul (Oct 3, 2012)

Can any current canon lens even resolve this kind of detail. Seems wasted if not


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 3, 2012)

> Thing is the 5DMIII is kind of already the "sub" 1D body and its kind of the position that the 5D line has had for a long while now. I know Canon likes to break its market up more and more, but as you go higher and higher isn't there a risk that something that fits between 5DMIII and 1D line is just - not going to be better enough compared to one to make it worth going up and not cheap enough than the other to make it worth stepping down?


Ya, who knows.  It seemed they were consolidating the 1D lines into the 1Dx to simplify the top of the line up.  But it's typical for them to make it more convoluted.  Maybe they will put out a 3D (in between the 5D and 1D) and then downgrade the next 5D, like they did on the XXD line with the 60D (super Rebel).



> Can any current canon lens even resolve this kind of detail. Seems wasted if not


Maybe, maybe not...but for whatever reason, the megapixel arms race has flared up again, after being quite for a couple years.  It's not the engineers who decide to put out a 46MP camera...it's the marketing 'geniuses' who just tell them to "make it happen".  :roll:


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I haven't looked at the fake/real/rumored specs...but I wonder if it's going to have all the other "1 series" accoutrement...or, if like the old EOS 3 film body, it will be a slight step below the pro bodies, but with otherwise great quality.
> 
> If the name will be 3D, it would stand to reason that it's not on the same level as the 1 series...and when the 1D & 1Ds go away, leaving only the 1Dx at $6800.  It would be hard to price this one higher than that....well, maybe not.


I think that's where it's going to fall. Below the 1Dx and the 5d3. 
1-5 are pro and the lower the # the higher the grade of camera.


----------

